# Cherylleigh's bunnies



## cheryl (Nov 17, 2005)

oppss sorry,this is soooooo big.but this is sunshine,shes like the boss of the buns


----------



## cheryl (Nov 17, 2005)

this is jack,he is such a push over and hes very timid


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh Cheryl they both are adoreable. I am addingthem to my bunnynap list. Tooooooooooo cute and I don't know which oneI like the best. I think they both are the best.:bunnydance:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 17, 2005)

thankyou spm

this is lulu,she is my mini lop,she was diagnosed as being blind a few months ago


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 17, 2005)

Awww... I love them all. Keep them coming. Are they all bonded?


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Nov 17, 2005)

Very beautiful Buns, Jack is a cutie pie.


----------



## curlygirl (Nov 17, 2005)

They're so cute - I love them all!


----------



## cheryl (Nov 17, 2005)

thankyou guys

jordiwes says..Are they all bonded?
all except for 3 of them,i have had to seperate them due tofighting,the little buggers,they just dont know when to give up.but ihavnt done to bad


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 17, 2005)

Aww Poor LuLu. She is cute. I would take her. such a sweetie.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 17, 2005)

this is raspberry,she is such a sweetie

hehehe,sorry but i dont know how to put all the pics in one post,so im sorry about all the seperate posts.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 17, 2005)

Aww, they are all adorable, but I think I like Jack best so far.

Laura


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 17, 2005)

It is ok to have one pic per post. You can go to Photobucket.com. You can sign up for free and up load pics on there.


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 17, 2005)

Aww, I think I NEED Jack.  They are all so cute. Can't wait to see the others.


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 17, 2005)

Ok, on my way to steal Jack...may have to get lulu as well! What absolute dolls!


----------



## cheryl (Nov 17, 2005)

thanks laura

spm yeah i already use photobucket but thanks anyway

well that is only a few pics,i still have all the others to post yet,i cannot leave them out


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 17, 2005)

Not a prob


----------



## cheryl (Nov 18, 2005)

this here is pippi,he is the father to the five babies


----------



## doodle (Nov 18, 2005)

They're all really pretty! I love Pippi's color especially.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 18, 2005)

Back off, everyone :zoro:

Jack and Pippi are not on the market. They're mine, so go ahead and pick some of the others. 

* * * * * * 

So, Cheryl, Buddy-Pal,
When d'ya wanta get together?? 

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 18, 2005)

Actually, the others need to have their Leaderwith them, so I have to take Sunshine. She, Lulu, and Raspberry willall just come and live here in Tucker Town.


It's a Plan! :star:


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 18, 2005)

I am in total cuteness overload.

Oh when I was looking at all the pictures some of the bunnies were sending me secret messages.

Jack said Apollo's Acres looks like a good place to callhome.






Miss Lulu saidif Jack comes she wants to come too.





Last but certainly not least Rasberry said she just has to comeif Jack and Lulu are. She said she can almost smell the craisins.





So just let me know what their favorite things are so I cansurprise them when they come home. I'd ask them but don't want to ruinthe surprise when you say yes.

Tina


----------



## cheryl (Nov 18, 2005)

doodle thankyou.pippi is such a sweet littleguy,but he can be a little bugger sometimes,he likes to bite ourfeet,usually when i am doing my washing,pippi comes along and bites myfoot ,telling me to move it.hmmmm...ok i have been told by a bunny

carolyn and tina..you guys are just to much,behave yourselves

well im not finished with the pics yet,still have a few more buns to show

this little gal is chocolate bunny,she is one of the babies.

chocolate bunny is such a sweet little thing,she loves to be fussed over,she just takes it all in


----------



## doodle (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh my goodness! I didn't think itcould get any cuter, and then there's chocolate bunny. I wanther. mine mine :heart:


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey Doodle are you starting a line up for Chocolate Bunny? cause if you are, i'm right behind you


----------



## cheryl (Nov 19, 2005)

doodle,nicky snow...lol

this little guy is cassidy,he is chocolate bunnys brother..that is jack in the background

cassidy is such an adorable little fella,he loves to be petted,he lovesto be talked to like a baby as well.a few months back he endedupwith gi stasis,i thought i was going to lose him, his tempdropped right down and he was cold all over even his earswere freezing.i rushed him to the vet as quick as i could,he gavecassidy two injections,and i went home and force fed him as much aspossible of the baby food that i bought him.he was fine the nextday,thank heavens.he has also been desexed,nooooo more babies.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 19, 2005)

and this young lady is marley,she is chocolate bunnys and cassidys sister

she is such a precious little thing...


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 19, 2005)

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> and this young lady is marley,she is chocolate bunnys and cassidys sister
> 
> she is such a precious little thing...





> Iam bunny napping her first since no one claimed her yet. She is sopretty and she looked like she got her hair frosted too.


----------



## ariel (Nov 19, 2005)

*cheryl13 wrote:*


>




Ok The whole lot of ya back off!! Chocolate bunny is for me, and I stand a better chance than any of you getting this bunny LOL.

Cheryl, check your alarm system luvvy, I am but 10 hrs away from you:brat:.

Oh I wish I could pat this beautiful bunny.

She is gorgeous:love:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 19, 2005)

*ariel wrote: *


> *cheryl13 wrote:*
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I got a friend of mine from Auzzie too and she can get her for me.


----------



## ariel (Nov 19, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote*


> >
> 
> 
> I got a friend of mine from Auzzie too and she can get her for me.




Don't even think about it SPM :nonono:.

Chocolate Bunny is an Aussie:Australia: and she NEEDS to stay an Aussie:Australia:

Besides, she wouldn't understand you with your funny:USAflagwaving: accent you have!
:brat::laugh:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 19, 2005)

*ariel wrote: *


> *SweetPeasMommie wrote*





> >
> 
> 
> I got a friend of mine from Auzzie too and she can get her for me.





> Don't even think about it SPM :nonono:.
> 
> Chocolate Bunny is an Aussie:Australia: and she NEEDS to stay an Aussie:Australia:
> 
> ...





> Some one here is causing trouble . Trouble bubble :brat: :hug:


----------



## AmberNBuns (Nov 19, 2005)

:colors: eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! (that's a squeal of joy, by he way)
Sunshine is so beautiful. and Jack, wow. So Cute! Keep the coming...


----------



## doodle (Nov 19, 2005)

AHEM.  I am usually not an aggressive sort of person, but . . .

Let the record show . . . I claimed Chocolate Bunny first! 

All the other bunnies are beautiful, so y'all just get in line for them 
'cause Chocolate Bunny is mine. MINE. :colors:


----------



## ariel (Nov 19, 2005)

*doodle wrote:*


> AHEM.  I amusually not an aggressive sort of person, but . . .
> 
> Let the record show . . . I claimed Chocolate Bunny first!
> 
> ...



Sorry luvvy, but Chocolate bunny needs NO passport to come visit me,but you,,, wellll she needs one, So I say Chocolate bunny visits mefirst. And maybe she might like it here, ya never know, or maybe I cango visit here and she can still live with her mummy but I can see her!!

****Going to fill car with petrol and head to Adelaide****:dragster:Ohhh that's right my car has Autogas as well, so no need for stoppingalong the way:brat:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 19, 2005)

:inlove:Everytime I think I've seen the cutestbunny, you post an even cuter one! It's not fair for oneperson to have so many gorgeous rabbits!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 19, 2005)

:shock2:Oh my goodness, Cheryl. What a herd ofbeautiful bunnies you have there. No wonder you kept all the babies - Icouldn't have let them go either. Too adorable for words!

Jan

ps - Oh, and I want and *need* them all!!!!!


----------



## cheryl (Nov 20, 2005)

hehehe,*checking the security,making sure the electric fence is working*:wink:

hey everybody,these bunnies are minnnnne

just look at this cute girl,this is charlie.when she was younger ichecked her to see what sex she was,i really thought he was a boysooooo,i had taken cassidy and charlie to the vets to be desexed.abouthalf hour later i get a phone call from the vet,and i was thinking ohhhnoooo somethings happened.but the vet goes,ohh sorry we can not docharlie today as he is a she,my mouth literally hit the floor,i was notexpecting that.ohh i was soo embarrased,i really thought he was aboy,hmmmm..i dont know what i seen that day.but charlie was not veryhappy with me when i picked her up,she had her back to me the whole wayhome,that is so funny,i got snubbed by a bunny hehehehe,well if thatwasnt enough when we got home,i let her on the floor,she hoppedoff,then stopped and looked back and glared at me,then she thumps herfoot and hops off again.now if that aint a bad attitude,well i dontknow what is hehehe,the little bugger.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 20, 2005)

this little sweety is Baby,the name just stuckwith her.thats what i always called them when they were young but ithink the name suits her well.baby is charlies sister.





omg,i havnt even posted all the other bunnies yet,i better get hoppin to it.

there are still a few more to come.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 20, 2005)

Well I can't wait for you tofinish posting your pictures. Baby is so cute aswith the rest of your bunnies. I am sure Pebbles wouldn'tmind having anyone of your bunnies as a friend.

So I will teleport myself to bunny nap one of thebunnies, so I will beat the rest of thebunny nappers who are on their way. No electric fencecan hold me back. :zoro:



And don't worry about the accents.... :Australia:,and:USA:. :Canada: will do just fine.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 21, 2005)

*slavetoabunny wrote:*


> :inlove:Everytime I think I've seen the cutest bunny, youpost an even cuter one! It's not fair for one person to haveso many gorgeous rabbits!


I agree wholeheartedly! 

Chocolate Bunny isthe most adorable thing I've EVER seen!!!

Laura


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 21, 2005)

You are in bunny heaven over there! How can you stand to ever leave home?


----------



## cheryl (Dec 11, 2005)

lol pet bunny



laura,chocolate bunny really is the sweetest thing



jordiwes,i was joking to my kids that i was going to get a sign out thefront door that says welcome to bunny heaven,but my son says tome,"mum,dont be a nerd"lol.



ok i just have a picture of pippi,hes the little trouble maker who madeout he was a girl until i uncovered his secret and found out he was aboy,but not before he became a daddy to 5 unexpected babies lol...


----------



## kgarver (Dec 12, 2005)

beautiful buns!!! they are all so cute


----------



## dyky71 (Dec 12, 2005)

Beautiful bunnies:love:
Ohhh! I want!!:kiss:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 23, 2006)

this is marshmellow,

she had dug a very shallow hole in my backyard,and as soon as she wasfinished she rolled in it a few times and then she just layed in itlike she is in the picture,she was sooo proud of that hole..


----------



## cheryl (Jan 23, 2006)

this is another view of her famous hole,you cansee that she doesnt really fit in it but she was happy of herachievements anyway...


----------



## naturestee (Jan 23, 2006)

*cheryl13 wrote:*


>



That's so cute! :inlove:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 24, 2006)

yeah she really did look cute that day,i had toquickly rush inside to grab my camera,i was so worried that she wouldhave moved by the time i came back but she was still there basking inall her glory lol.



this is sunshine,sunny bunny just relaxing out the back...

she is like the mother bun around here,shes so bossy she really doeshavea attitude but i guess someone has to put the buns in theirplace,especially when old mother bun is around..i call her my littlekissey girl,i say give mummy kissey kisseyand she licks myface,she is such a bunny lol.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Jan 24, 2006)

Love this picture. How adorable!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 24, 2006)

I love the look of achievement on Marshmellowsface . What a sweetheart! And I gotta say - Sunshine does has a verykissable little face!

Jan


----------



## seasun (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi-Just stopped by to meet your brood. I am in love with Jack &amp; Marshmellow!They are too cute for words. 

Am thinking of getting our boy some company. Any tips on introducing a new one? Seasun


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 17, 2006)

That reminds me, we need some picture updates!


----------



## suitcasey (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey Cheryl !

I'm new here and I just wanted to say all of your bunnies are absolutely beautiful !!

We have a year old lop who looks exactly like jack and marshmellow! Meand my dad have just built him an absolutely massive cage and we're inthe middle of building him a big run for outside too!

We recently found a breeder, and we'll be going to get a new bun fromher in the next couple of weeks. I was wondering do you know whatcolour jack and marshmellow are?? as I would love to get another onethe same as ours 

Also, I know she has some orange lops, are chocolate bunny and marleyorange lops? If so that would be fantastic as your ones are the colourI originally wanted !

forgive me if im being stupid by asking these questions, just we cantget up to see them till next week and I'd like to know what coloursthey'll be and if orange means they'll be the same as yours 

thanks a lot!! please someone let me know soon  

Casey


----------



## cheryl (Apr 30, 2006)

sorry guys,i just seen this or i would have responded sooner

luvabun...thankyou 

seasun...thankyou,jack and marshmallow are such squishy little bunniesthey are both really quiet bunnies,jack is my little man he is such asensitive little guy,and they both have such great personalities,i lovethem to bits 

hehe,im no expert on bonding but my buns just seemed to take to eachother,for some reason i always thought i had odd bunnies that dontfight,but.....i do have 3 bunnies that are seperated because they justdont see eye to eye with the others



jordiwess...i must get my butt into gear and update some morepictures,ohh i still have to post those 4 babies that are growing sooofast



Hey Casey...and thankyou very much for the lovely comment,someone onanother forum once told me that jack and marshmallow look like sablepoints,but myself i have no idea,ummm..i dont know what colourchocolate bunny and marley are,ok im terrible at identifying colours lol

anyway..welcome to the forumpost pictures of your new bunnies when you get them



cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Apr 30, 2006)

I had taken 4 little bunnies that were going tobe snake food or whatever else they would have done with them,but itook them in and gave them a home,ohhh boy are they growing fast,theyare just having the time of their life,i originally thought there were3 boys and one girl,but it turns out that two are boys and two aregirls 



we have..Ebony,josie(who was originally joseph)the girls



Wally,zach....the boys



first is Ebony,she is so black that her eyes are camaflouged,sometimeswhen she looks a certain way,it looks like she has no eyes lol,she issuch a sweet girl,i call her name and before i know it she is at my feet















This is josie,she is also a sweet girl but very timid,but she has abeautiful nature that i just accept her for who she is but she doesfeel confident to sprawl out where ever she feels like it








This one is josie and zach,i had to mark josie's ear with a textabecause i could not tell josie and zach apart lol,still sometimes i getconfused and i will be petting one of them and saying their name untili realize that it is the other bunny lol...






these two arewally and zach,they want to go outside,they cansee all that yummy green grass out the back...such curious littleboys...






this is baby wally,he is such a cutie...






this is Wally just a bit older,i just love thislittle boys ears...






hehehe this is josie lying on top of chocolate bunny...






josie.."can i lay here with you chocolate bunny?"



chocolate bunny.."ohhh i suppose"



josie.."yippee"



chocolate bunny.."hey i said you can lay with me not on me"



josie.."i just want to be close to you"



chocolate bunny.."i want to be close to you too,but not that close,sooo get off me you lump"



josie.."geez,who's a grumpy bun then"



chocolate bunny.."whatever"


cheryl


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi, you have very cute Bunnies. Are you going to keep them all? 

Will you get them fixed? if not you may end up wit a lot of very cute bunniesLOL.

I take it they are indoor bunnies. How many do you have now? Your avitar Bunnies are very cute too.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh. My. Goodness! How do you keep finding suchadorable bunnies? I can't even pick a favorite. But if I had to, itmight be Ebony.

I just LOVE this pic






you should post it in the snuggle buns thread


----------



## cheryl (May 13, 2006)

This is my young son Jeremy,he was just about topoke his tongue out the little bugger,he is holding Tobi who we foundjust hanging out on my frontgarden





This is my eldest son Anthony,he was going through chemo when i tookthis picture,but this was one of his better days when he wasn't feelingsick as much,and just look how tanned they are,thats because they arehalf vietnamese,im an australian and their father is vietnamese,im sojealous of both of them because when i stand next to them i am lillywhite lol






cheryl


----------



## cheryl (May 13, 2006)

whoa,sorry guys about that picture being to big,i tried to resize it but....:?



cheryl


----------



## Spring (May 13, 2006)

Oh wow. I must have miscounted.. how many bunnies do you have?! With the pictures I counted 17.. :O! 

I'm a closet lop addict... I ADORE them! Give them all a HUGE kiss from Pebble's and Pepsi!!


----------



## cheryl (May 13, 2006)

Spring i have 19 buns,i originally had 8 thenone of those 8 turned out to be a boy who gottwo of my girlspregnant before they weredesexed,one had 3 babies and theother had 2 babiesand i didn't have the heart to get rid ofthem i seen it as my responsibility to take care of them,then i rescuedtwo bunnies of the street and then i took in 4 babies that weredestined for snake food,so many people say i have a big heart,but ihave a great success story out of 19 bunnies they are all bonded exceptfor 3 which have to be seperated due to fighting,so i have 16 bunniestogether,i have worked so hard with all my buns to get them together iwas a bit dissapointed when i had to seperate the other 3 though,but nomore for me at the moment 



i just thought i would post a picture of both boys together...







This is just another picture of Tobi






ps..i will have to try to get a group photo of the buns alltogether,but i think thats gonna be a bit hard cause they wont sitstill long enough lol



cheryl


----------



## Spring (May 13, 2006)

:shock2:19!?! Man, I'd love that many bunnies.Do you ever feeel a bit.. overwhelmed?!! With two sometimes it feelslike the work load is driving me insane.. I can't even picture 19!

I found a rescue group about an hr away from me who had adopted outthree bunnies that look idinticle to Tobi. Here's the site if you wannatake a peep! 

http://www.vrra.org/adopted_buns.htm

Youryoungest son is so adorable! :wink:


----------



## cheryl (May 13, 2006)

Spring,i went and had a look at that sight andthere were a few that did look like Tobi they were all so adorable,idon't usually visit sites like that as i feel sad when i look at allthose unwanted bunnies,how can people just abandon or neglect theirpets.



Hehe,having all these buns is a lot of work and yes sometimes it doesfeel over whelming but i soldier on cause i know what has to be donehas to be done,it is like having 19 babies but i do love it though,i gothrough heaps of litter and pellets and veggies,but i was prepared totake on the responsibility though,when two of my girls had babies itwas a bit of a shock at first,but i just couldnt give them up,i did notwant my babies to be neglected by someone and i would have beenwondering how they were doing in their life,my mum keeps saying that myheart is just to big for my own good,but i just could not imagine mylife without them now

you know what the best part about having them all together?is just tosee them interact with each other,of course they have their favouritebunny that they would rather sitand snuggle with but im justsoooooo happy that igot 16 buns to bond with each other.



This is the little guy Pippi who got the two girls pregnant,yeah helooks like a boy now but when he was younger he looked like a sweetlittle girl lol,i used to say to him "Pippi my sweet baby girl,you arejust a gorgeous little girl" and he would give me this evillook,hmmi soon realized why,because he was aboylollollollollol








cheryl


----------



## Spring (May 13, 2006)

The rabbits on the wesbite all got adopted out and have happy little homes .

Pippi is a sweet little boy. I could imagine the look he gave youcalling him a girl.. hehe. What a proud little Papa! . Justwondering, who are the three little ones that don't get along? 

How do you house 19 bunnies? :shock:


----------



## Anneliese (May 14, 2006)

All your bunnies are so adorable. :inlove:I think I have some bunny napping to do tonight. 

- Anneliese:bunnydance:


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 6, 2007)

*cheryl13 wrote:*


> chocolate bunny is such a sweet little thing,she loves to befussed over,she just takes it all in






I really REALLY want this bunny! 

I mean - Really Badly. ullhair:

Must devise a plan. :zoro


----------



## cheryl (Feb 9, 2007)

Oh Carolyn,i'm sure you would absolutely fall inlove with this little girl,she's a fun little thing who likes to getinto a bit of mischief,sometimes i have to tell her No,and oh youshould see the look i get,she kind ofcreases her eyes,and itlooks kinda like she's frowning,she's got an attitude,but she is themost loveable bunny who will sit there for ages to be loved on,sheloves attention,and when i don't give it she makes sure that ido,sometimes with the things she does,just amazes me,i'm always sayingto the kids that i think Chockie Bunny was once a human lol

Even when she was a baby,there was just something about her

We took Chockie to my son's primary school once,because they had petsday,and the kids absolutely loved her,hehe my sons teacher even tookChockie to the other classes to show her of to the other teachers,sheloved the attention

Oh and Carolyn,Chocolate Bunny said she would love to come totheUSA to visit her aunty Carolyn,but there is acondition...we have to exchange..lets say..Cali..i'm sure she wouldlove to visit Australia 



Baby Chocolate Bunny






Pretty little girl






cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Feb 9, 2007)

Chocolate Bunny looking out of the loungeroom window






Chocolate Bunny whispering into Wally's ear,with the look on Wally's face,it must be something amusing






cheryl


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 10, 2007)

omg!!!!!!!!!! I have just entered lop-bunny heaven i am so jelous!!!!!!!!
So cute... too cute... SO MUCH CUTENESS I think i would explode fromjoy If i had all those cute fuzzy faces hopping around my place!! 
I see your in adelaide, shame!! I live in perth
Bangbang thinks Wally is very cute (and so do i)


----------



## cheryl (Feb 11, 2007)

*Bangbang wrote: *


> I see your in adelaide, shame!! I live in perth
> Bangbang thinks Wally is very cute (and so do i)


Hehe,i guess my bunnies are safe then 

Oh and Bangbang has good taste too!

cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Feb 11, 2007)

More,more..says Wally






Cassidy was grooming himself here until his little sissy came along and expected a groom from her brother






cheryl


----------



## Haley (Feb 11, 2007)

Cheryl, I was just thinking the other day how I wanted to check and see if you had a blog. Ive never seen this before!

Do you still have 19 bunnies? How do you keep up with them all? Im so jealous. I also want chocolate bunny and her sister. 

Adorable!


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 11, 2007)

:shock2:

19 bunnies! I had no idea you had so many, I can only imagine all the poops :sweep


----------



## cheryl (Feb 11, 2007)

Haley,i now only have 18,Baby who died on the 21st may 06 was my number 19 

I had 13 bunnies when i first joined this forum lol,and then my kidsfound Tobi on our front yard one night in sept 05,and then in Jan 06 myson's friend's mumasked if i could take a stray bunny thatwas hanging aroung out the front of their place,she said her husbandwas trying to get rid of it by putting the hose on it,i thought thatwas quite mean,so i agreed to take her,and then omg!,i get a call frommy friend some time later sounding desperate and asking if i could takeon four baby bunnies,which the guy who had them was going to give themto someone else for snake food,i felt sick when she told me this,iwasn't prepared to take any more bunnies as i had enough to take careof,but i just couldn't let them go like that....ummm i wasn't going tokeep them,i was going to find them a loving home,but after hearing thatthey weren't being treated right,i fell in love and kept them,everyonesays that they have never seen such a sucker before.

Looking after these bunnies is like owning a full time child carecentre,it's a bit easier for me though because i have 15 together,andthe other 3 aretogether but seperated from theothersbecause they don't get along with some of the others,iwas really hoping that i could have hadthem all togetherthough

cheryl


----------



## Haley (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh Cheryl, I forgot about baby. I guess shepassed right before I joined. I remember reading her story and it justbroke my heart. 

So do you keep them all in some sort of large pen then? Are they outdoors? Im curious how this warrren works!


----------



## cheryl (Feb 12, 2007)

Haley,i have a huge family room that doesn't get used,the kids both have tv's in their room.

So i ended up turning it into a bunny room,the other 3 are in a different room

Ohh and they all have turns in having free roam of the house as well,i will let 3 out at a time.

When i'm home,i will let the bunnies outside to play,but since whathappened to Baby i no longer put them on that side,after i lost Baby,mybrother in law built a fence that runs along my back yard,i just didn'tfeel safe with my bunnies being on the other side anymore,my otherneighbours are just awesome,thank goodness,but when they're out there itake a chair and a book and i just relax out there with them,but it'sfunny because i never get to read my book,i'm to busy watching thebunnies having fun,i love watching them all interact with each other.

The kids are also great with the bunnies,Jeremy my 11 year old willhelp with cleaning the bunny room,changing the litter boxes andeverything,Anthony my 16 year old will help out as well,but not as muchas Jeremy,Anthony says they're annoying because they get in his waywhen he's trying to clean lol,i just say..awww they love you!



When i took in the last six bunnies,i was a bit terrified that theywould fight,but to my amazement there was no fighting,but ChocolateBunny did chase Maggie around for a bit,and when my kids found Tobi,iwas worried about the other boys,especially Jack because he loves totry to be the boss,i know he did nipTobi's butt because hehad the evidence hanging out of his mouth,Tobi's fur lol,but everythingsettled down after a few days.

I have now told everyone to not find anymore bunnies!



Minilops..it's not as bad as you are thinking lol,most of them havereally good litter habbits,but i do have a few poopers as well,i canhandle that,as long as they wee in the litter box i'm quite happy

cheryl


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 12, 2007)

Um 18! 15 together! I hope to bond Elvis to Dallas and Teresa. Than maybe Connor. Sheesh! Now i have hope. Thank you.


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 12, 2007)

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> Chocolate Bunny looking out of the loungeroom window




Oh Goodness, whata wise and wonderful baby girl.The things she must think of. Such a great picture.She looks like a little intellect as she gazes outside contemplatingall things great and small. What a love.

DEAL on the switch. Let's do it this way, as soon as I getChocolate Bunny, I'll put Cali-Flower on the plane to you.Yup, that's the way to do it! :wink 

She's such a little doll. The more I see and hear about myChocolate Baby Girl, the more crazy I am for her. :kiss::hug:

-Carolyn


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey - am I reading this right - the bunnies havethe whole room (no cages) and can free roam in that room? And they getalong ok?

Just doublechecking to make sure I understand....because that is what Ido in my rabbitry (somewhat)...on a limited basis (does only).

Peg
*
cheryl13 wrote: *


> Haley,i have a huge familyroom that doesn't get used,the kids both have tv's in their room.
> 
> So i ended up turning it into a bunny room,the other 3 are in a different room
> 
> cheryl


----------



## Haley (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow! 15 together?! Thats awesome. They must be so much fun to see all running around.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 12, 2007)

I have much the same thing in my rabbitry withmy mild-mannered does (when they've not been bred). I have open cageson the bottom they can go into and hide if they want or if they justwant to be alone. Miss Bea has at times gone in a cage and shut thedoor behind her....then at supper time she opens the door, comes out toeat and may decide to stay out for a while.

The neatest thing about it though - is seeing the interaction and howsome just are naturally friends with others - and don't really careabout some others.

I rarely have any tussles - but all I have to do is raise my voice andthey usually stop. I do have two girls that will at times chase eachother and I've put them in carriers for "time out" for a few hours oran afternoon and then put them back in and they get along fine.

The does have learned though (I know - you'll say I'm crazy) that thisis a privilege and if they start to fight - they WILL be caged. 

My mamas also get let out of their cages for playtimes with the girls.Unfortunately - well - not a bad thing - but earlier this week I letRomance out and her cage didn't get shut tight - so all the girls werecrowding in to see the babies in the nestbox. The babies started comingout earlier than usual because there were so many bunny-sitterschecking on them and waking them up...and now Romance is frustrated. Iwas joking about how their mindset is "It takes a village" for thisparticular litter.

But babies and mama are fine - and there are three or four does thatnow take turns jumping in the cage and being with the babies whenRomance has play time.

And are you ready for this? Its almost like they've assigned themselvesshifts because I can almost predict who will be there at various timesof the day...consistently.

Peg*

Haley wrote: *


> Wow! 15 together?! Thatsawesome. They must be so much fun to see all running around.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 12, 2007)

For some strange reason, I've never been through your Bunny Blog!! :shock:

So, now I'm going through it, and can't help but say how adorable Ithink this picture is (before I even reach the end of the blog,hehe). Your Marshmellow is so cute!!

Heck, ALL your babies are adorable!! 

*sigh*

:inlove:
*
cheryl13 wrote: *


> this is marshmellow,
> 
> she had dug a very shallow hole in my backyard,and as soon as she wasfinished she rolled in it a few times and then she just layed in itlike she is in the picture,she was sooo proud of that hole..


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 12, 2007)

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> this is marshmellow,
> 
> she was sooo proud of that hole..






Too beautiful for words. :bigtears:

I am banning myself from looking at any more of your pictures.

Give me Marshmellow and Chocolate Bunny and I'll go away quietly.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 12, 2007)

I want them all! I am in love with them.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 12, 2007)

Alicia..just don't give up hope,because anything is possible

Carolyn..No,i think you should put Cali on the plane first,don't youthink she deserves a holiday to Australia!,oh and then you may aswellsend Fauna and Tucker..you know!,to keep Cali companywhile she's on her way here..mwhaaaaa.

Peg says..The neatest thing about it though - is seeing the interactionand how some just are naturally friends with others - and don't reallycare about some others.

Peg..this is so true,they all get along great together but i still findthat the bunnies have their favourite's who they cuddlewith,they can pick and choose lol

Ohh and i just loved your story about Romance Peg,and how the other bunny sitters will check on the babies..that's so sweet

Peg says..And are you ready for this? Its almost like they've assignedthemselves shifts because I can almost predict who will be there atvarious times of the day...consistently.

Oh my goodness..how adorable!..this is why i have always loved readingyour posts,your bunnies are sofull of character,and i alwaysget a smile from your posts.

Haley,i love watching them all interact with each other,it's somehowvery relaxing,but the worst bit is at feeding time,oh my, i getbombarded with bunnies all standing on their hind legs surrounding meso much that i cannot even move.

You know how you can hear bunnies munching on their pellets,imagine 15 bunnies!

all you hear is..crunch..crunch..crunch lol

Rosie..that picture of Marshmallow is one of my favourites,i stillremember that day and that proud look on her face,she was so pleasedwith herself,silly little girl

Carolyn says..Give me Marshmellow and Chocolate Bunny and I'll go away quietly

Marshmallow is just the most sweetest little thing,she is what her namemeans,she has the most sweetest and softest little centre,that's why wecalled her Marshmallow,oh and she is Chocolate Bunny's mum too!

cheryl


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 12, 2007)

Aww...I would just LOVE to see them all out and about in your house at once...

BUNNY SWARM!!! Hehe!! 

I think I'm in love with all of them, to be truthful...they're each so special in their own separate little ways. 

:inlove:

And that picture of Chocolate Bunny in your avatar...well, that's just too cute for words...


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, that just explains EVERYTHING...from their obvious sweetness to their cute looks...I'm dyin' here!!! 
*
cheryl13 wrote: *


> Marshmallow is just themost sweetest little thing,she is what her name means,she has the mostsweetest and softest little centre,that's why we called herMarshmallow,oh and *she is Chocolate Bunny's mum too!*
> 
> cheryl


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 12, 2007)

I have pictures here of bunny swarms at feeding time - I'm just not brave enough to post them on my thread...

But I sure am glad to know I'm not alone...

Peg


----------



## cheryl (Feb 13, 2007)

Rosie,yes you can say it's a bunny swarm lol,and thanks Rosie 

Peg,i have a few pictures of my bunnies at feeding time too,i will have to post them here

cheryl


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 13, 2007)

Can I just lie down in the middle of your family room and let the bunnies wash over me?

This is my dream for a rabbit rescue.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 13, 2007)

Can I come too????? :wave2leaseplease:

I know...we can have a bunny herd party!!!! 
*
jordiwes wrote: *


> Can I just lie down in themiddle of your family room and let the bunnies wash over me?
> 
> This is my dream for a rabbit rescue.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 13, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Can I come too????? :wave2leaseplease:
> 
> I know...we can have a bunny herd party!!!!
> *
> ...




Me to! :wave2leaseplease:I will bring my six!


----------



## naturestee (Feb 14, 2007)

Amen, sister!
*
jordiwes wrote: *


> Can I just lie down in themiddle of your family room and let the bunnies wash over me?


----------



## cheryl (Feb 16, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> *maherwoman wrote:*





> Can I come too????? :wave2leaseplease:
> 
> I know...we can have a bunny herd party!!!!
> *
> ...





> Me to! :wave2leaseplease:I will bring my six!


Alicia...what's 6 more lol

Stephanie...that's the fun part

cheryl


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 22, 2007)

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> ...oh and she is Chocolate Bunny's mum too!




Do you have any more of her babies? Is she stillbreeding? Is Chocolate Bunny going to have babies? 

That's a Winner Line you've got in your hot little hands, there, Woman!

Maul them with kisses for me. They're bad for my teethbecause they're so cute, I can't help but grind them when I see thoseprecious faces along with their attitude. It's so easy toread what they're saying with their facial and body language.

-Carolyn


----------



## cheryl (Feb 24, 2007)

Carolyn,no,no,no,i'm not a breeder at all,i wouldn't be strong enough to be one,i would end up over run by bunnies lol

What happened is...I originally had five bunnies,that was enough,theywere five girls,until i visited a pet shop and saw three young bunniesin a very small cage,the cage was very,very small,and my heart justfelt so sorry for them so i asked the girl to sex them for me,she saidtwo are girls and one is a boy,so i took them home

I had Jack neutered at three months old,he was the veryfirstbunny to go to the vet,and to have an operation,and i was just asscared as heck,as i didn't know what to expect

My original 8 bunnies

Sunshine,Lulu,Daisy,Marshmallow,Strawberry,Raspberry,Pippi and Jack

Well i was going to get the girls spayed when they were a little older,i had Jack neutered so i thought everything was cool.

Ha, little did i know that there was a little devil running aroundpretending to be a girl,until my Daisy had three baby bunnies,one diedat a week old though,it was really sad and i cried and cried,i didn'thave the heart to bury something so small,so my son did it for me.

When i found Daisy's babies,i was shocked,my jaw literally hit theground,it was so unexpected,and i remember saying..'but i havegirls,and Jack is neutered.'

Daisy's babies...two girls...Charlie and Baby

Then for some reason i went and picked Pippi up and had a look,and ohmy gosh!..yep there they were,hiding in that fur,that was my firstexperience of looking at little boy parts lol

After finding out Pippi was actually a boy,i felt so stupid because i feel i should have double checked myself

So the next day,i whisked him offas fast as i could to the vets,but.......little did i know,Marshmallow was pregnant!

I only found out when she had her three babies,Marley,Cassidy and Chocolate Bunny.

You know.....i had everyone telling me to get rid of the five littlebabies..but i couldn't do it!,i couldn't watch them grow up and thenhave to give them away,i knew from the moment i laid eyes on thebabies,i knew they weren't going anywhere,because i'm really bad likethat.

Well that was my little bunny family of 13 bunnies,until......one dayin Sept 05,a little netherland dwarf decided he wanted to live with meto,my kids spotted him on our front yard one night,i eventually caughthim the next morning.We named him Tobi

Then a little while later,my friend Leesa calls me and soundingdesperate,she asks me can i take in four young bunnies,who were headingfor snake food,i took them in because i had the room,but i was thinkingabout letting them live with my mum,but they got on well with theothers,so they stayed.

And then last of all is Maggie,she came to live with me in Jan 06,myson's friends mum had asked me if i can take a bunny that was living ontheir front yard and her husband was trying to get rid of it by puttingthe hose on it,but it kept coming back,what could i do,i didn't wantanymore bunnies,but she came home with me because you know why!..on myforehead it says in big letters.................

Cheryl is a sucker!!

cheryl


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi Cheryl, I just re-read your whole blog, youtruly are amazing to have all those bunnies. I'd love to see picturesof all of them together, well as many that would fit into thepicture.LOL

I'm curious do you grow your own veggies for the bunnies? If not whatkind do you give them and how often do you shop for them. Ihave 4 bunnies and I seem to go shopping every 2 - 3 days forthem. They get veggies for breakfast and dinner and pelletsalso in the morning and in the evening.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 24, 2007)

I loved your story ... 
But how can you say no to a bunny in need.... there so adorable and quirky...
Any bunny that crosses your path really is a lucky bunny!
I second the group photo plea!! That would be a site... to see all those bunnies together!!!
How to you house them? Do they have one giant pen or seperate ones? Do they all get along?


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 27, 2007)

Bless Your Heart, Cheryl! 

You're not a sucker, you Must Be St. Frances's (Guardian Angel of Animals, I believe) direct decendent! 

Your story should be published. I can't think of anyone thatwouldn't love to read about those trouble bubbles antics as they workedtheir way into your heart - and then how you stepped up to the plateevery time. Bless your heart! 

You are, indeed, a very special woman. No wonder whyMarshmellow and Chocolate Bun are such mushes! They have youfor a mom...life couldn't get any softer or more comfortable, secure inthe fact that they remain safe, protected, and deeply loved. 

You're an inspiration. I admire your tenacity, strength,sacrifice, loving nature, unselfishness, and generosity. Now,if only we could duplicate your heart and personality. 

Have to admit, I was astonished at the amount of times you found babiesin your 'nest'. It's amazing you kept them all. Icouldn't imagine giving them away after raising them, but I also knowthe work and worry involved. 

Well, as Buck Jones (the gentleman in my avatar) would say, "What goesaround, comes around." You are to be rewarded 10x over foropening your heart and home. It seems that those little onesare madly in love with you by their expressions from the pictures youtake. If you ever have a doubt you're cherished, all you haveto do is look at your pictures. Those bunnies are head overheals in love with you, as so deserved!

I've got to say it again, Bless Your Heart!

:rose:



P.S. I'll have to borrow a digital camera to get morepictures of my babies. Bear with me. I'll try toget one soon. It might be a bit of a challenge to get a newpose from them because I've posted so many pictures of them in thepast, but I'll see what I can do. 

Take good care, and please go give a cuddle to Marshmellow and Chocolate Bunny for me.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey Susan..yeah my bunnies get veggies everyday,it does get pretty expensive but i have been going to the sameveggie shop for just a little over 3 years now,they have gotten to knowme and my bunnies,so i get a discount on what i buy,i spend so muchmoney in that shop.

When i first started going there and buying veggies,i noticed the looksi was getting until a few weeks later one of the girls says "you mustreally love your veggies",hehe how embarrasing :embarrassed:

I giggled and said "no these are for my bunnies".i'm sure i heard her jaw break when it hit the ground lol



Bangbang...my group of 15 are together,but they are not all in lovewith each other though,they do have their favourites,and my other 3 aretogether in another room.



Carolyn...Having all these bunnies is a LOT of work,my boys do helpout,which every little bit helps i suppose,but other than that it'sjust me who takes care of them.

Hehe,having all these bunnies means i need extra hands,i couldbepatting one bunny and then they all come overtrying to squish in so they can get a pat to!

Geez..i have never ever smiled so much,i think i started to forgethow..it's just amazing howwonderful these little creaturescan be,but even when they are being naughty or mischevious,orwhenthey have chewed holes in my clothes,they will never knowhow much they have brought to my life

Carolyn says...You're an inspiration. I admire your tenacity,strength, sacrifice, loving nature, unselfishness, andgenerosity. Now, if only we could duplicate your heart andpersonality. 

OMG! you summed me up all in one,i have sacrificed my 'whole' life formy children and now my bunnies,i lost a lot of things for thosesacrifices as well,my mum says that my heart is to big for my own good.

Hehe,i don't know about the inspiration part..i'm just a very,very shyand softly spoken 33 year old,who's nana still calls her little petiteCheryl...she is so funny sometimes.

Oh and Carolyn..i will be waiting for those pictures of your fur babies

And thankyou :hug2:

cheryl


----------



## Alzred (Feb 28, 2007)

Say hello to waxer took mcsnugglesworth.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 28, 2007)

*Alzred wrote: *


> Say hello to waxer took mcsnugglesworth.


Well hello there Waxer!...aren't you a pretty little girl! :inlove:

cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Mar 2, 2007)

I took a heap of pictures today of the bunnies,i'll start with Chocolate Bunny



Chocolate Bunny just hanging out
















Watcha lookin at!






Cassidy loves his sister






Cassidy takes good care of his sister






I got my eye on you!






Mmwahhhhh :kiss:






cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Mar 2, 2007)

Are you following me






Hmm..i think youARE following me






If i just lay here and look annoyed,she might go away






cheryl


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 2, 2007)

OHHHH! I WANT!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 2, 2007)

I've got first dibs on Chocolate Bunny. She's at the top of my bunny napping list!

Great pics, Cheryl.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 2, 2007)

Aww Cheryl Chocolate bunny is adorable!!:bunnyheart

Do you have any morepictures of Raspberry and Marshmallow?leaseplease:


----------



## cheryl (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh i think i'll just have to find a good hiding spot for Chocolate Bunny lol

Marshmallow...

Munching away






Mmmmmm...yum!






Can i have what your having mum






Pleaseeeeee...mum






Tsk..i'll go away and sulk then






Come on Jack,let's bite holes in this blanket








PS, Michaela..Raspberry is coming 

cheryl


----------



## Eve (Mar 3, 2007)

Cheryl your bunnies are so adorable.:inlove:I always enjoy reading your bunny blog so much. 15bunnies must be so much work, you are amazing.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 3, 2007)

Awwthanks Eve! 

Look at what my mum did,she said i would look cute 

if i had uppity ears 






cheryl


----------



## storminstaffs (Mar 3, 2007)

oh wow you have sooooooooooooo many cute buns


----------



## Michaela (Mar 3, 2007)

I am on my way to get Marshmallow right now, I _need_ her!!:bunnydance:

Woohoo, Raspberry pics coming!!arty0002: Thank you Cheryl!!


----------



## Eve (Mar 3, 2007)

*cheryl13 wrote: *


>




Aww I love this picture, she looks like a little fairy bunny. That is so cute.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 4, 2007)

:faint:Too many cute bunnies!:kiss:


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey Chicky,

Where'd ya go?

How's Marshmellow and Chocolate Bunny?

Give them many many kisses for me. I miss them.

urplepansy:inkpansy:urplepansy:inkpansy:

-Carolyn


----------



## cheryl (Aug 16, 2007)

O gosh,i haven't been here for like 5 months,i need to do some major updating

I'll start with Sunshine

Sunny's story

On the 12th April around 7pm i noticed Sunny sitting by herself and looking a bit uncomfortable,i went and got her some pellets to see if she would eat them but she just snubbed her nose up at them,so i was guessing she had gas,plus her ears felt a bit cold,so i gave her some baby wind drops,and i syringed her somewater,i just wanted to keep her hydratedand i massaged her tummy for a long time,it didn't seem to be helping any so about an hour later i gave her some more wind drops and massaged her tummy more,it was still doing nothing in fact she was getting worse,so by 10pm i packed Sunny in her basket and we headed straight for the emergency hospital,we arrived about 11pm,gosh that hour seemed like such a long drive that night.

The Dr seen Sunny and she gave her all the neccessary injections but didn't hold much hope for her as Sunny looked really terrible,her stomache was really swollen and hard.

I took her home and sat with her on my lap,i don't know why but they put so much crap on tv in the early mornings,4am was the last time that i saw and i drifted of to sleep,i woke up about 6:30am and Sunny was nowhere to be seen,and then i spotted her snuggling with Marshmallow,i felt such relief that she was ok,because i reallythought i was going to lose her.

Stasis is very scarey and it can happen so quick

 Sunshine






Pippi's story...

Then on the 20th April Pippis bladder felt a bit hard and his tail area was constantly wet so i immidiately think cyctitis,and i noticed he started limping that morning,so i packed Pippi in his basket and of we went to the vet

The vet checked him out and found Pippi had fly strike,that's why he was limping,oh my gosh i was freaked,the vet said that Pippi is very lucky to be here and that i caught it in time otherwise he would have died,he gave Pippi a ivomec injection and a antibiotic injection

He also did a scan of Pippis bladder and the vet said that it looks like he has a stone in his bladder

but the earliest he could do the op was on a wed,and it was only thursday,i wasn't going to make Pippi wait 6 days,that is just rediculous

So i remembered about this vet thatsomeone had recommended to me,so i gave them a call and explained Pippi's situation and that i thought it was a bit unacceptable of that other vet

I had a nice chat with Dr Lee,and he seems to know a fair bit about bunnies,and their surgery uses the high tech stuff for bunnies,it's much more expensive going there but it's so much worth it in the end.

Pippi was in straight away the next morning,and Dr Lee is just wonderful

I went home to wait for the phone call to tell me what is going on with Pippi,well i finally got the call and Dr Lee sounded very excited and he said guess what..Pippi doesn't have a bladder stone at all,he has crystals in his bladder,Dr Lee said that he squeezed Pippi's bladder and all the wee that made his bladder bloated all came out,but now he's worried about where Pippi had fly strike,the other vet never told me to clean it with a solution or anything,but Dr lee said that i should be cleaning it with a antibiotic solution,and since it's a hole i must not let it close up.

Pippi had to have weekly visits to keep an eye on things,i had been flushing out the wound and giving him his meds two times a day and i really thought things were starting to look up for Pippi.

But he still had no energy,although he was eatingbut he was starting to get wobbly on his feet,i actually seen him fall over a few times,he was still very skinny.

On the third check up we discovered the wound had turned into a abcess,Dr Lee said that he was afraid that this was going to happen,so i had to keep on flushing it out and keep giving his meds

My heart felt so sorry for Pippi everytime i looked at him,he looked so sad and frail.

Even Dr Lee said that Pippi shouldn't be here,with what he's gone through,and how much weight he's lost also,he's just amazed at Pippi

There was this one weekend when things looked really bad for Pippi,he was so wobbly on his feet,and he just sat away from everyone else,he looked so scrawney,i just couldn't believe that was my Pippi,he looked sick,like he just wanted to give up,it was the worst that i had seen him,i started having these thoughts that maybe i should be kind and let him go,i thought about itall day.

I started giving him oates,and some bread,anything to fatten him up,gosh he loved those oates,and i also started giving hima gluclose drink,a few syringe fulls every so often,he loved the energy drink

The visits continued,and with all the love and attention and the oates and the energy drink Pippi was starting to have that spark back in his eyes,but he wasn't putting on the weight,but he was feeling much better because he was actually starting to hop around more and occassionally he would have a little run,but he was still a bit wobbly on his feet

The hole was starting to close up which was bad news,Dr Lee then suggested that the best thing to do was to cut him open again and scrape everything out and just give it a good clean inside and then he will stitch it closed instead.

So Pippi's operation was on 28th June

I dropped him of at the vets and gave him many kisses and i left.

I had explained my concerns to Dr Lee about how worried i am for Pippi to have this op,he was so fragile,and i was scared to lose him,i just didn't know if he would be to frail to survive,but i went ahead because i knew it was my only option

Gosh,waiting for that phone call was a killer,i was so happy but scared at the same time when i finally got the call.

Dr Lee said that there was a lot of damage inside from having the fly strike,he had to scrape some of the pelvis bone clean,and he cleanedeverythingout nicely

and then he stitched him up,he also said that he thought it was just going to be a simple job,turned out to be an hour he worked on Pippi

Pippi had to wear a e collar,poor bugger..he hated the dam thing,you should have seen the look he gave the vet...it was so funny,after all this time Dr Lee is very fond of Pippi.

The op went very well and Pippi healed fantasic,he has been such a strong guy through all of this,and i'm thankful that i never did get him put to sleep

To this day everything looks fine,but he never put on much weight,just a little,he still looks very skinny though

But now he has cystitis again,he was in the vets last night getting checked out,Dr Lee took a sample and went and checked it,it was veryconcentrated

so he's on baytril for 10 days,and then it's back to the vets

Ever since the 20th April it's felt like i have been living at the vets

So the only thing now is the waiting game to see if the abcess returns

 Pippi








I still have more to come yetbut i thought i would do the rest on another page as this was so long

cheryl


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh my so much. Give them all a hug. I adore them.


----------



## cheryl (Aug 18, 2007)

continued...

Strawberry's story...

So on the 18th June,i get up in the morning and the first thing i always do is check on the bunnies,and i notice Strawberry lying on her side,she didn't move when she heard me....Strawberry was gone,she died during the night.

I sat there for quite a while and cried,i don't understand what happened,she was eating and drinking and just doing everything as normal

I just didn't know what to do but cry,Pippi was sitting near her 

She was a beautiful albino girl

Strawberry









Lulu's story...

Lulu had been having a few health problems for quite a while now,she has been in and out of the vet for quite a while,and ever since she was diagnosed as being blind,she just started going downhill from there

Then on the 7th August,i noticed she was lethargic,she would eat if i gave her something though,then that evening i went to sit with her,she did the most heart breaking thing,she hopped just a tiny bit towards me and flopped down,i thought she died there and then,but she just laid there....i scooped her up in my arms and cried and cried

I went to put her in her basket so i could quickly take her to the vet,but all of a sudden she was having a seizure,i freaked out because i had never gone through this before,and it was quite scarey

I turned up at the vets with tears running down my face,and by the time we got there Lulu had 3 seizures,i know what the Dr was going to say,i also knew this day was going to come pretty soon because of her health problems,but no matter how much i tried to brace myself for this day,i still found it to be hard.....but i let her go that night ,i drenched her in my tears and said goodbye and that i love her forever








Benjamin's story...

I took Benjamin and Riley in at the beginning of June,they desperately needed a home,they were two gorgeous brothers,but they had to be seperated because of fighting,and i had no more room inside so i put them out in my rumpus room,we now use that as our family room,since the bunnies took over the one in the house

I got attached to them very quickly,but they needed to be neutered,so i finally made an appoitment for 8th August

When Lulu died Tuesday night i was so devestated,and i was thinking if i should cancel the vet appoitment or keep it....i chose to still take them the next day to be neutered because i would probably chicken out and it wouldn't get done for much longer.

So on the 8th August i drop them of at the vet,i say my goodbye's and head to the shopping centre to do my shopping,about an hour later i get a call from the vet,i knew something was up,the Dr told me that Benjamin died,he didn't even get to start on the operation,his little heart just stopped beating ,his brother Riley was ok

I absolutely bawled my eyes out,because i just didn't know how much more i could take,plus i'm a big sook

I felt awful going to pick up Riley,and having to take Benjamin home to be buried,it was really sad 



Within a few months i lose three bunnies,and have a unwell little boy

cheryl


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 18, 2007)

Oh myCheryl, so many loses, it's so unfair!I'm so sorry. :sad:

:rainbow::bunnyangel:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2007)

I couldn't help but cry as I read this. I am sending so many prayers and vibes to you.


----------



## cheryl (Aug 19, 2007)

It's been an emotional few months...let me tell ya that

Losing my bunnies and looking after Pippi has been hard,Pippi still isn't no where near out of the woods yet,he just didn't seem to be his normal self yesterday so i just kept an eye on him,i continually check on him because i just get so worried about him,he fell over this morning...poor thing

He's in front of the back door at the moment where the sun is coming in,he found a nice warm spot,and he's lying all sprawled out

The vet and i are both surprised that he's made it this far,considering what he's been through,i mean we have had a ton of vet visits and $1,300 later,but it's worth it,ya know

He's also had a full blood check to see if anything elseis wrong,but everything came back clear

But to me it feels like he's very slowly slipping away,he's still loving like the old Pippi though,he's never lost his touch there ,but on the outside i can notice the difference 

Through all the months since things started going wrong with Pippi i've had people telling medon't waste your money,it's just a rabbit....or i should do whats best and put him to sleep,i just wanted to tell everyone to leave me alone,but the funny thing is that everyone that knows me knows that i will just go ahead and do what i want anyway,i didn't have anyone to talk to that really understood things,i had no pc so i couldn't come here,so i wrote all my feelings down in a diary,about how Pippi was going,like i mostly wrote about the bad times,when i thought i was going to lose him,i mean there was a really rough moment when everything looked very bleak for him,there were a ton of tears and prayers going on.

cheryl


----------



## Haley (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh Cheryl, Im so sorry for all the heartache you've had to endure over the past few months. I cant imagine how painful this has all been for you.

You're such an amazing person. We're here if you need to talk. :bunnyhug:

I was thinking, with regards to Pippi and the abscess, as you might remember Ive had a lot of experience with these nasty things over the past year. Could you possibly ask your vet about some preventative antibiotics to ward off an abscess/infection. Baytril wont be strong enough- he'll need something like injectible penG/bicillin and/or zithromax. Its definitely worth checking into and could save you a lot of time and money in the long run. 

Again, Im so sorry for everything you've been through. We've all missed you so much. I hope we can be of some comfort to you.

Rest in peace Strawberry, Lulu, and Benjamin. Your mommy loved you very much.:bunnyangel::bunnyangel::bunnyangel:


----------



## Haley (Aug 19, 2007)

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> Through all the months since things started going wrong with Pippi i've had people telling medon't waste your money,it's just a rabbit....or i should do whats best and put him to sleep,i just wanted to tell everyone to leave me alone.



I know just how you feel. When Max was very sick with the abscess and breathing problems everyone kept saying I should just put him down. The phrase "hes just a rabbit" was heard much too often. Only you and Pippi know when its that time and when you have exausted youroptions. Youre a wonderful person for not giving up on him. 

And, if it helps any, Max is now abscess free and perfectly healthy for the past five months. It was worth every penny.


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 19, 2007)

Woah.... what a terrible time you've had Cheryl, I'm really sorry about Strawberry, Lulu, and Benjamin they were all such beautiful buns, and so very lucky to have lived with someone who just loved them so much. 
I was wondering what had happened to you, I've missed reading your blog, its great to have you back, just wished it was in better circumstances.
Good on you for doing what you do with your buns, your a true animal lover and should be proud that you invest so much time, money and love into your animals they are truely lucky to live with someone as caring, loving and wonderful as you.
xox Lara and Bangbang


----------



## Spring (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm just seeing this now..

I'm so happy you are back. I too have missed ready updates on your blog of your little sweeties.

I am so sorry for Strawberry, Lulu and Benjamin. Binky free little ones, lots of love :heart:. They were so sweet and precious.

I wish I could give you a gigantic hug, how heart breaking having three of your babies gone and one ill in such a short time. My thoughts and love are with you and your bunnies.

Hope all is well and things will brighten up a bit!

:sunshine:


----------



## cheryl (Aug 19, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> I was thinking, with regards to Pippi and the abscess, as you might remember Ive had a lot of experience with these nasty things over the past year. Could you possibly ask your vet about some preventative antibiotics to ward off an abscess/infection. Baytril wont be strong enough- he'll need something like injectible penG/bicillin and/or zithromax. Its definitely worth checking into and could save you a lot of time and money in the long run.



Haley,Pippi has an appoitment this friday,so i will talk to Dr Lee about it then,thanks for reminding me about that 

I'm glad to hear Max is doing so much better now,send Max and the rest of the gang my love:heart:

Thanks!

And thanks everyone,i really do appreciate everything :hug:

I keep thinking about the night when Lulu died,when she just made the few inches towards me and she flopped down and just laid there,it was just so,so sad 

i cannot stop thinking about it

cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Aug 22, 2007)

A tribute to three special bunnies

Strawberry...died 18th June 2007 age 3 1/2

I brought you home at the tender age of 6 weeks,you were such a little thing and you were just adorable,and i loved your little pink eyes and your soft white fur.

You were a very skittish bunny,but i never pressured you into doing anything you didn't want to,you didn't really like to be handled or even petted and i respected that,but you would come to me if i had something yummy to eat though and then you would quickly hop away

It took me a very long time to gain your trust,but it was well worth the wait because eventually you let me touch you,and i can remember feeling such happiness when that day came,i was very shocked when i started to pat you and you didn't hop away,you made my day that day,and ever since then you started to come to me more and more

You never had any health problems or anything and you only went to the vet once because you had a sore leg,and i wanted to get it checked out

you had an injection that day and had to take baytril,but you were soon fine and was hopping like usual

You loved spending your time outside,especially when it was nice and sunny,you would find a nice shady spot and sit there for ages,most times Pippi would be right next to you,he loved you so much

Pippi was going through a rough time himself,and everytime he had to go to the vet,i noticed you would go looking for him,you missed your little guy,but when we would always come back from the vet,you would see Pippi and hop to him and smother him in kisses,it would make my heart melt to see you so loving towards him,Pippi would just sit there and take it all in,he loved the attention that you gave him.

Then one unexpected morning,i went to check on you guys,and you were just lying there on your side,Pippi was sitting next to you,i just thought you were asleep,i called your name but you didn't move,and then i noticed you were gone and i didn't know why,you were fine when i said goodnight to you all

I sat down near you and i cried and cried because i just did not expect this,you died just two days after my birthday 

I love you Strawberry!



Lulu...died 7th August 2007 age 3 years and five months

Oh Lulu you were my little baby girl,you were a minilop so you was so tiny when i brought you home,you were the most cutest little thing

It took you a while to settle in but once you did that was it,you also loved being outside in the fresh air,i remember when you did the most biggest binky,i just remember seeing this little thing flying through the air,you were so funny and you made me laugh,you were just the happiest little thing

Then one day i noticed your eyes looked strange and when i would call you,you couldn't find me,you would run everywhere looking for me,so the next day i took you to see the vet,and my suspicions were correct,you were blind

I went home and cried because i felt so sorry for you,it took you a while to get used to a new way of living,in the beginning you would bump into the walls,and then when you heard me calling for you,you would make this little crying noise while trying to look for me.

You soon got the hang of things though,but occassionally i would startle you by mistake and you would get frightened and try to run away,but i learned that when i approach you,i would also talk to you just to let you know that i was near

Eventually you were so good about getting around that if someone saw you they wouldn't have known you were blind

you were in and out of the vet quite a few times with bladder issues,but we soon got the problem fixed

Then you slowly started going downhill,until one evening i think you had,had enough

I went to sit with you on the floor because you just didn't seem yourself,you took a few inches towards me and just flopped to the floor,i picked you up and held you close,i knew the time was coming,then i had to put you down so i could go get the basket to take you to the vet,but then you started having a seizure,and i just freaked out because i didn't know what was going on,it frightened me

On the way to the emergency vet you had about three seizures,i walked into the vet with tears running down my face,i just didn't care what people thought of me then,i was just worried about you

I had tomake the painful choice of putting you to sleep,you were the first bunny i had to make the choice of doing that,and it really hurt me inside,but i had to do it for you Lulu,i drenched you in my tears and said goodbye

I cried all the way home from the vet that night

I love you Lulu!



Benjamin...died 8th August 2007 about 6 months old

I got a phonecall from a friend asking if i could take on two brothers that desperately needed a home,of course i said yes

You and your brother came to me,you both had no names,so i named you Benjamin and your brother Riley.

you both were not neutered,and you both could not be together because of fighting,but i wanted to wait a bit so you both could get used to me and the house first,you were both lovely boys,and before i knew it i was smitten with you both,it seemed like you both appreciated everything about being here in a new home,you didn't get the attention with your other family,they just didn't want you both so they didn't pay much attention to ya's

I fell in love,you both were wonderful bunnies,i had taken each of you out the back for a run,and boy did ya's love it

But the time was coming when you both needed to be neutered,so i made the appoitment for the 8th August

And then Lulu died the day before you both were supposed to go to the vet,i was in such despair that i was going to cancel the appoitment and make it for another day,but instead i still chose to take you both on the day

A while later i get a phone call from the vet,when i seen their number come up on my phone i knew something was wrong

The Dr said that you died Benjamin,he didn't even get to do the procedure,your little heart just stopped beating,i was quiet and shocked i just couldn't speak,then i heard the Dr say 'Cheryl,are you ok'

I thought i was doing the right thing,maybe i should have waited for a bit longer to get it done,maybe it was to soon after Lulu died,i just don't know what to think,i felt very guilty,and i still do

What was even worse was having to pick up Riley from the vet,and we had to take you home to be buried,that was very hard

I'm sure Riley misses you heaps,he lost his brother as well

I love you Benjamin!

cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Aug 24, 2007)

I thought i would just post an update about Pippi..

Well he had his vet visit today,he still has a wet bottom issue that's not clearing up,the baytril should have cleared it up by now,so we are not sure what is going on,either it's diet related (pellets),or Dr Leesuggested it could be renal failure ,he doesn't look as healthy as the other bunnies anymore and i can see the difference in him,he just seems different,he has only put on a tiny bit of weight onin the last few months,he's still eating though,but not as much as he used to,he still loves his oaten hay though,and he still has his handfull of oates every night,he needs to put the weight on.

Dr Lee just wants me to feed Pippi less pellets for about a week or so,to see if any changes occur if not then he will take a blood test to see if Pippi does in fact have renal failure,he just doesn't want to stress Pippi out at the moment,if it's diet related then that can easily be fixed,he doesn't have diabetes which Dr Lee thought he might have had as well,but he was tested and it came back nagative

Pippi had his urine tested last fortnight as well,and it was very concentrated,which isn't good at all.

When i first took Pippi to the vet a few months ago when everything started he weighed 1.9 kg,two weeks later he was down to 1.6 kg,when he was weighed today he weighrd 1.7 kg

I'm just getting very fustrated because i want my little boy to be healthy again,and i just want to know what is wrong with him

I just don't know what i'm going to do if Pippi does have renal failure,i will have a good cry,i know that for certain

I just don't think i could stand to lose another bunny just yet 

cheryl


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2007)

:hug:

We are all here for you.


----------



## cheryl (Aug 24, 2007)

Thankyou Alishia,i appreciate that 

It has been a really rough time lately 

cheryl


----------



## aurora369 (Aug 24, 2007)

I'll be sending get well bunny thoughts to Pippi. I hope it's just diet related, if so at least you can adjust his diet so he feels better.

--Dawn


----------



## cheryl (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks Dawn,i really hope it's just diet related as well,but deep down i'm sure there is still something else going on,the baytril should have helped clear things up by nowbut it hasn't really done much,so..i just don't know 

I dont know what to do,i'm kinda scared to get this blood test done,but i know it has to be done,i will probably get the test done next week,i need to get this all sorted out for Pippi's sake

He's been through so much the last couple of months

Cheryl


----------



## maomaochiu (Aug 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about the bunnies!!! you are a great bunny mama and peace be with you and your bunnies!!!


----------



## cheryl (Aug 25, 2007)

Thankyou maomaochiu 

Here is Pippi,he looks so healthy in this picture,i wish he was like that again







cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Aug 25, 2007)

This is Strawberry and Pippi,Strawberry was the love of Pippi's life...gosh Strawberry adored Pippi like crazy

RIP Strawberry,i miss you like crazy 






true love :hearts

And Pippi again







cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Aug 26, 2007)

I thought i would post a picture of Pippi and me






and just another while i'm at it






cheryl


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 26, 2007)

Your blog is amazing. It is way past my bed time and I sat here rereading your whole blog.

I am so very sorry about the babies that you have lost. Each one of them was very special. Reading about them passing on was like losing one of my own.


You are a very strong woman and to see you fight for these bunnies like you do is just wonderful.



:hug:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 26, 2007)

Beautiful pictures Cheryl.I'm keeping Pippi in my thoughts and hoping he gets better.ray:


----------



## cheryl (Aug 27, 2007)

Undergunsfire....it was very very hard to lose not one,not two, but three bunnies like that,it was very sad,when i go to bed at night,i lay there and think about how i lost them,and the tears start rolling down my face,i really miss them 

Thanks heaps Jess,i really hope Pippi is going to be ok,he's such a special little guy 



Well since it was such a beautiful day today i thought i would just get a picture of Chocolate Bunny and myself

I absolutely love Springtime..






Cheryl


----------



## Spring (Aug 27, 2007)

It's so tough with one bunny, it's so unimaginable with three. You are soamazing :hug1.

Those pictures are beautiful. I especially love the framing for them, they're gorgeous!

I'll keep Pippi in my thoughts, I'm sure he'll make a full recovery . He has a wonderful mommy and a whole forum cheering him on!

I love Springtime as well, best time of year!


----------



## cheryl (Aug 27, 2007)

You are such a sweet girl Leanne,thankyou :hug:

Cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Aug 28, 2007)

*Spring wrote: *


> I'll keep Pippi in my thoughts, I'm sure he'll make a full recovery



Gosh,i hope he does to

He's very skinny though,i can feel all his bones,he hardly has any fat on him at all

Pippi can no longer stand on his hind legs either,he just falls over,and even when he grooms himself,he loses his balance,it's sad to see him like this.

Also another thing he's been doing is dragging his left hind leg every now and again,i have told Dr Lee about that,but he's not sure what the problem could be there,because he didn't drag his leg when he was at the vet....ugh! it's just so frustrating

When i pick him up it's like holding a very delicate piece of china,he's just so fragile and bony

I have also been trying to fatten him up with oates and all sorts of other stuff,but nothing seems to be working

But you know,he still gives me those little side way kisses,he's just the most gorgeous lil thing







Cheryl


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh Cheryl, I'm so sorry that you have to see Pippi go through that. Poor little guy.:bigtears:

I'm praying with all my heart he gets better.ray:Stay strong Cheryl.:hug:


----------



## cheryl (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Jess,i appreciate it so much :hug:

Well i never did take Pippi back to the vet last week,i cancelled the appoitment,i kinda got scared,but i know i cannot put it of for much longer,so i will probably take him this week sometime.

There has been no change in him either,i just wish things could start to look a bit brighter for him

He still loves to munch on his oat hay though,which is good,but sometimes he just sits there and he looks so sad,that's when i scoop him up and give him a big cuddle

Pippi is one of those bunnies that will just sit in your arms for ages,you can do what you want with him and he won't fight to get down...he's just so dam cute!

Cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Sep 3, 2007)

I thought i would just post a few random pictures...

What ya doing mum








Mum,Marley's annoying me






My mum said i'm not much of a lady






Beautiful Maggie






Spunky Wally






Pretty Marley






Marley and Jack






more to come..

Cheryl


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 3, 2007)

Lovely photos Cheryl!!!!! 
I just love wally... he's just so cute :biggrin2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 3, 2007)

I love the photos Cheryl!:bunnyheartAnd Pippi sounds like such a sweetheart, I really really hope you see some improvement soon. (I'm in the same boat with Ruby at the moment- so I know how you feel.:bunnyhug


----------



## cheryl (Sep 4, 2007)

Haha,Lara, Wally is a cheeky little bugger,and so loveable,and thankyou 

Jess,i hope Ruby is feeling better,she is such a sweet little girl,just like my Pippi and sometimes things are just so frustrating when things go wrong,it makes me feel so sad when the poor little things are so unwell..and thankyou Jess.

Well anyway,i just got back from the vet,and Dr Lee wanted me to leave Pippi there so he could run some tests, so i came home empty handed,i'm really frightened and very worried at the moment,Pippi has not been able to hold his weight for months,but he's still eating though,if he's eating he should be putting on the weight,so really that tells me something is seriously wrong.

I'm really hoping that i will not recieve bad news,because i'm just gonna be so devestated.

Now i just have to wait for that important phone call

Cheryl


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 5, 2007)

I really hope it's good news Cheryl, keeping you and Pippi in our thoughts over here.ray:

Jess, Ruby and Millie


----------



## cheryl (Nov 12, 2007)

Well it's been a week since Daisy has been gone,and i've done nothing but constantly think about her,and i still keep wondering if i should have put her to sleep there and then that day,i just don't know,it wasn't a very easy thing...but i just keep thinking about it that's all 

Sunshine is doing much better now,she's not sitting by herself any more,that's the good part about having my bunnies in a group...'bunny support group'

She will sit in the spot that her and Daisy used to always sit outsidewhich is in my garden part..but now she will sit with the others,which is under the trampoline.

Daisy,Daisy, Daisy..my little Daisy flower,i should have talked more about you,tell everyone what a wonderful little bunny you were.

How your owners before didn't want you and your brother,so they just left you two at the pet shop in a box...i just don't know how someone could just do that 

When i brought you home from the pet shop that day,i drove down the driveway,and my beautiful Daisy bush just glared at me,it was in full bloom,with little dainty yellow flowers...so i turned to Jeremy who was holding you in a box,and i said 'i'm going to call her Daisy'..and that my beautiful sweet girl is how you got your name.

You were older than my other bunnies,but we're not quite sure how old you were because you were dumped...i'm sorry they did that to you two...my love

Tell the others thatmum desperately misses them,and give them lots and lots ofnose rubs for me..ok

Missing you 



I have also been taking lots of new pictures of the bunnies..so i have a lot to post..have to upload to photobucket first..

So lots of new pictures are on their way 

Cheryl


----------



## naturestee (Nov 12, 2007)

:hug:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 21, 2007)

Well i just bought a 46 inch tv..107 cm...and of course the box is BIG!

The box is in the kitchen at the moment,i have to take it into the bunny room later,but boy have the bunnies being having lots of fun,running through the box over and over again,and jumping on top of it 

First here's Ebony..the black beauty...






And Marley...






And of course Chocolate Bunny has to check it out to...











Maggie says..'i wanna go outside mum!'






Maggie outside...That's better






Chocolate Bunny says..'mum am i a bunny or a little furry human?'...






You sure i'm a bunny?...






Sleeping Beauty...






Ahhh mum..you woke me up...






Can't you see i'm busy...






Hey mum!..come here and scratch my back..please...






Just for fun...






more to come....


----------



## cheryl (Nov 21, 2007)

Chocolate Bunny...






Gorgeous girl






Marley says..'hey mum what ya got for me?...






Chocolate Bunny says...'this is no way to treat a lady'...






Still more to come


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 24, 2007)

More?


----------



## binkies (Nov 28, 2007)

What expressive little face! I do believe you promised more pictures........:stikpoke


----------



## cheryl (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## binkies (Dec 3, 2007)

Is thata tease?


----------



## maomaochiu (Dec 3, 2007)

sooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 4, 2007)

Cheryl, 

You should share some more pics of the lovely, Pippi. And then maybe some othersweetiestoo.:hug:

Thinking of you Cheryl.


----------



## cheryl (Dec 19, 2007)

Hehe funny Binkies

Thankyou maomaochu

Aww and thanks heaps Crystal

You guys are just to nice 



Well first up i'm going to introduce my houseguest..he/she just arrived sometime today,they're not normally the kind of houseguest that i like having around.

Actually i'm terrified of it....it is just up above my loungeroom door...so if i want to go in the loungeroom..i have to quickly walk in and kinda duck....my son giggled at me every time...and says 'it's not going to jump on you' lol........i told him to catch it for me and put it outside...far away....he said he would do it if it was smaller :rollseyes.

There is noone else here to do it for me,so i have to wait for my other son Anthony to come home.i've been keeping an eye on it though...ok i've been keeping both eyes on it,to make sure that it doesn't move anywhere else.

Here is Mr/Mrs Huntsman
















A close up..well as close as i was going to get to it anyway lol






They are just so creepy..

Pippi Pictures!...i took these today

if you look at his ear and fur,you will see a bit of nutripet..silly boy..











Pippihanging outin the pipe























In this picture,you can see just how thin he is






And this picture was taken two weeks ago


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 19, 2007)

Oooh, Cheryl.

I hope you get that unwelcomed house guest out of the picture soon.

I love the pics of lovely Pippi! Thanks. This below is my favorite.


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh man, that bug looks scary! Is it a big spider? I've only been to Australia once and didn't see anything scary, I'd love to go and live there but that critter almost puts me off.

However, your buns are all so gorgeous, I may move there just to steal them....


----------



## cheryl (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks Crystal...Pippi enjoyed himself this morning,he didn't really do much outside though...he just hung around the pipe...it seems as though he doesn't have much energy..

Hehe Michelle..no it wasn't huge..but it was big enough....i have had much bigger than that in my home before....there so awful looking


----------

